# Has anyone put a "don't pet me" shirt/vest on their puppy before?



## sjackson310 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm getting my 8 week old puppy on Friday and will soon be bringing him with me to work. I work at a large, big box pet store and I see hundreds of dogs each week which get way over excited when they meet new people. Well, I will be bringing my pup to work soon, and I was thinking about getting him one of those "In training, do not pet" vests or shirts.

My reason is he would get to see lots of people at my job, but most wouldn't actually give him too much attention. And when someone asks why he can't be pet, I can just explain he has to be sitting and calm before someone pets him (in which I can then put him into a sit and monitor while they pet). Now, I've never done this before, and in theory I think it sounds great. Has anyone else ever tried this and had any success? 
Thanks!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I think a "in training" vest or "please ask to pet" would be fine


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have some patches I've never used and would give away. Some people don't listen even when you explicitly *tell* them not to touch your dog.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I wouldn't do it, because I want everyone to make over my dog, so he "gets" that people are good and fun.

It's not a bad thing to say (when they notice, and want to pet), "I need to have him sitting" or whatever.
You don't need a vest for that.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I made Koda a special harness and used sharpies/paint to write "Do not pet." It worked well for me. Now that she's big, I don't have many people approach anymore so it's not needed. 
Her stare intimidates most people. And even those who do come up to us do so cautiously and ask first.


----------



## sjackson310 (Dec 29, 2012)

Liesje, I am assuming you mean the velcro stuff? or are they the kind you sew on?

And Msvette2u, that is exactly why I want him to have it. See, I very much so want him to love people, but I do not want a GSD who barks, whines, lunges, and gets overly excited at the thought that a stranger may want to pet him. When I bring him to work, every day he will see hundreds of people and he will get treats/pets sometimes. But I want it to be a boring, positive thing, if that makes sense? He will definitely get pet though, it will just be a very controlled situation.

And knowing the customers in my store, some will still pet him regardless if he is wearing a "I bite and eat people for breakfast & love the taste of blood" vest...


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

The company I buy my leashes and collars from also do patches that you can attach to your leash or maybe a harness, they are pretty inexpensive, here's the link:
leash badge for pet and working dogs#


----------



## sjackson310 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks Bear, I checked it out but I am not sure if people will see that well enough. A lot of people tend to just start petting while you are talking to another customer or something so I want it to be 100% noticeable to ANYONE.


----------



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

SitStay - For Dog and Cat Supplies
They sell blank vests that you can customize with patches "don't pet" or "ask to pet" I like the one that that says "ask to pet me I'm friendly" and you can add one that says "in training" under it.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I want my puppy to meet EVERYBODY and want him to be excited to meet everybody. (He is not a GSD, but I wouldn't do things differently, if he was.) I live in a very kid and pet friendly community. Socialization has been a breeze. My pup has met people of all shapes and sizes - men, women, toddlers and teens. He met his first mentally disabled person. It was cute, because the pup picked up on it, before I did. He only hesitated a fraction of a second and then was fine. He is fine with everyone. I do put him in a sit stay. I also use "wait" which is different than "stay." He will wait in the exact position I tell him, until he is released. I don't expect to have a problem with overexcited meetings. I would find the vest a bit standoffish, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I've never met a GSD that has been overly crazy about greeting people. The breed tends to not care too much about making friends. My dog, other GSDs I have met and fostered, accept petting from strangers (some like it more than others), but only get excited with people they know and love. 
I don't think you could overly socialize a GSD, petting from strangers is not very exciting to most of them anyway...but there sure are a lot out there that are scared of strangers. JMO


----------



## sjackson310 (Dec 29, 2012)

Maybe I am just paranoid. I do like the idea of the "ask to pet me, i'm friendly" one. That is more approachable and still gets the point across to ASK ME  

My biggest issue is I do not like when people assume it's okay to pet my dog, then if they just go bend down and pet him before i can say something, and he jumps up or something, and they reward it... just not what i am trying to do with a young puppy. My store is one of the busiest ones in the state. People crawl outta nowhere and ambush your dog.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You will also have to prepare yourself for people asking about Service Dogs. It is not correct to assume so, but many people assume a dog wearing a vest or any kind of patch is a Service Dog. I've had people ask this about my dog wearing a dog packpack (that actually had supplies in it). It might be good to rehearse an answer and short spiel on Service Dogs as an opportunity to educate.


----------



## sjackson310 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah, my current GSD runs with his backpack (carries poop bags, collapsible water dishes, etc) and I've been asked that as well. But yeah, good point. Kinda like the first time a kid ever asked me if my dog was a police dog LOL... technically, same breed, but no, he himself does not work with the police lol.


----------

